# Höchster Bunnyhop



## streetmensch (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi weiß jemand von euch wo der weltrekord für den bunnyhop liegt weil ich wissen will wie viel ich noch üben muss.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Dezember 2005)

Normalerweise werden diese Rekorde ja immer über ne Latte gesprungen aber wenn du den Bunnyhop aufs Hinterrad meinst dürften 10 Paletten als Näherungswert reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streetmensch (2. Dezember 2005)

10 Paletten hm... im moment schaff ich vllt. 4-5 Paletten und stehe ni aufn hr da muss ich noch viel üben.


----------



## isah (2. Dezember 2005)

wo wieder das thema physikalische grenze da wäre.. wie viele menschen sind überhaupt in der lage 10 epals bunnyhop zu machen, egal wie lange sie üben?


----------



## trialsrider (2. Dezember 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> wo wieder das thema physikalische grenze da wäre.. wie viele menschen sind überhaupt in der lage 10 epals bunnyhop zu machen, egal wie lange sie üben?



ca.12


----------



## quorthon (2. Dezember 2005)

Trialmensch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi weiß jemand von euch wo der weltrekord für den bunnyhop liegt weil ich wissen will wie viel ich noch üben muss.



http://www.jefflenosky.com/bio.html :
Jeff is the current world record holder for the bunnyhop (vertical leap with bike) at 45.5 inches

,mit 26er. 
wie lange man dafür üben musst steht nicht.
ich versteh nicht wie die das hinkriegen, 
mit der schwerkraftverarschung.


----------



## isah (2. Dezember 2005)

114.3 cm ..

da kommen sicherlich einige höher...


----------



## trail-kob (3. Dezember 2005)

allerdings ist das wenig... kommt aber auch drauf an was man mit bunnyhop meint.... und ob man worauf springt oder darüber hinweg ! habe selbst schon streeter gesehn die mit dem bunnyhop weit über 100 cm hoch über 102cm hohe parkmülleimer sausen...


----------



## streetmensch (3. Dezember 2005)

Ja das sinn se die streeter (fahr ich auch gerne) ich meine eigentlich wo drüber springen.


----------



## swisstrial.ch (5. Dezember 2005)

Dani Comas hatte am WeltCup in Lausanne (August 04) 132cm (Offizieller UCI Weltrekord).
Meines Wissens springt Benito Ros noch etwas höher   

Gruss swisstrial.ch


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Dezember 2005)

also ich habn video da springt Benito ROS auf n zehner Stepel aufs Hinterrad!

also 150cm aufs Hinterrad (15EP's)

wenn ichs finde postes ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Dezember 2005)

gefunden!!

ich finds so geil das ichs mir mindestens schon 10mal angekuggt hab!



ps: ein 10EP's Sidehop is auch noch dabei!


10EP's


----------



## V!RUS (5. Dezember 2005)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habn video da springt Benito ROS auf n zehner Stepel aufs Hinterrad!
> 
> also 150cm aufs Hinterrad (15EP's)
> 
> wenn ichs finde postes ich!



1,48


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Dezember 2005)

offizieller bunnyhop hochsprungrekord frontal mit anlauf über eine latte

andreas navrade ifma köln glaub 1999 wars 1.3 m


----------

